# Elite Pro Beauty Course



## JaszG (Aug 8, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of Elite Pro Beauty Course? They have a distance learning makeup program, and from what I was reading it looks pretty good. 
Please let me know!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 8, 2008)

yeh i signed upto them.. i get emails from them regularly but they dont contain much info really, im not sure if you have to pay for this?  its in spain apparently
i don't think i would join them though... one of the emails shows how to do a smokey eye and its crap! theres better talent on here


----------



## JaszG (Aug 9, 2008)

Yea, I noticed that too...I'm trying to figure out if I'd do better by just going to my local community college so that I can get my liscense.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 14, 2008)

*Elite Makeup Course (correspondance)*

Has anyone heard of this course, or taken it? I'd like to get the ball rolling in terms of becoming a make up artist part time-I work full time so unable to attend any in person schools for accreditation. I have some skill (if not artistic talent) so I believe that online would work if it's as good as they claim.

They don't tell you costs etc on the website either. 


I haven't checked the rest of the forum (cuz it's HUGE) for any other reviews going to do so now.

Cheers!!


----------



## ruthless (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm looking into this as well, it does give you some form of accreditation and I'm hoping that training will allow me to use PRO services and other wholesale supply privleges.


----------



## ellabella220208 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Re: Elite Makeup Course (correspondance)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ruthless* 

 
_Has anyone heard of this course, or taken it? I'd like to get the ball rolling in terms of becoming a make up artist part time-I work full time so unable to attend any in person schools for accreditation. I have some skill (if not artistic talent) so I believe that online would work if it's as good as they claim.

They don't tell you costs etc on the website either. 


I haven't checked the rest of the forum (cuz it's HUGE) for any other reviews going to do so now.

Cheers!!_

 
hi, they emailed me this a few months ago, im still thinking bout it!!  

This is Natalie from Student Services at ElitePro. I've just received your request for more information on the ElitePro homestudy course. I am including here the online enrollment form, application form, and a link to download the pdf form.

We are excited about the response we have been getting on the course since we launched it; I have enclosed some student comments at the end of this e-mail.


Ours is a complete professional makeup course covering everything from day makeup to theater and catwalk makeup.

You also have the option of taking the Advanced Beauty and Image Consulting Certificate Program a complete beauty and image program covering professional makeup that will have you on your way to becoming an image consultant and fashion stylist.


Entry into the program
The Advanced Beauty and Image Consulting Program and the Platinum program are by application only as tutor availability is very limited. Thre are only 10 student slots available fot the Program this month.
When you enroll before July 31st, you will receive a fast-action bonus discount of up to 453€ for the Platinum Program and 1300€ with the Advanced Program. 


Products included with fast-action bonus
The Advanced Program includes professional makeup products valued at 800€. This includes a professional hard case, a complete set of professional brushes and a basic starter makeup kit and more (while supplies last. Gifts are only included if enrolment takes place before July 31st and only for students not paying in instalments).


Study options for our three distance study courses (note that enrolment fees are listed in Euros, US dollars and pounds):



1. Advanced Beauty and Image Consulting Certificate Program
This program includes the following two certificate courses:
Professional Makeup Artist Course and Business Kit
An introduction to makeup, day makeup, night/party makeup, bridal makeup/fantasy makeup, photography and television makeup, characterization makeup, the history of makeup/period makeup, and runway and fashion makeup. You also receive the makeup business kit and our module on how to find work as a makeup artist.

Fashion Stylist and Image Consulting Course
Learn about personal style for women, dress style for men, wedding style, bridal consulting, step-by-step image consulting, accessories consulting, hair and makeup consulting, and optics consulting. You'll also find out how you can become a personal shopper or achieve success as an image consultant.

Fees for the Advanced course:

Regular investment in the program is 3250€ / USD 5159 / 2599 pounds 
Enrollment fees before July 31st : 1950€ / USD 3095 / 1560 pounds
or three investments of 700€ / USD 1111 / 560 pounds
(plus shipping charges to be included with first instalment: 80€ Spain, 120€ International, instalment payments carry a 150€ administrative charge)


Upon completion of the Advanced Program, you will be a certified Makeup Artist and a certified Image Consultant


Students who enroll in the Advanced Program before July 31st will receive the following free gifts valued at 800 Euros / 1200 USD / 550 GBP (while supplies last)
This includes:
- 1 hard case
- 1 complete professional brush kit
- 1 corrections course
- 2 additional makeup classes

(While supplies last. Only included when enrolment is paid in full) 



2. Platinum Program
Professional Makeup Artist Course and Business Kit
An introduction to makeup, day makeup, night/party makeup, bridal makeup/fantasy makeup, photography and television makeup, characterization makeup, the history of makeup/period makeup, and runway and fashion makeup. 
This program also includes the makeup business kit and our module on how to find work as a makeup artist. Includes additional support from a tutor.

Regular enrollment fee for the Platinum Program: 1743€ / US dollars 2767/ 1394 pounds
Enrollment fees before July 31st: 1290€ / US dollars 2047 / ₤1032
or three payments of 480€ / US dollars 762 / 384 pounds 
(plus shipping charges to be included with first instalment: 80€ Spain, 120€ International, instalment payments carry a 150€ administrative charge)



Students who enroll in the Platinum Program before July 31st, will receive gifts valued at 380 Euros (while supplies last):
-basic makeup starter kit
- A complete set of 16 professional brushes 
- two additional makeup classes


(While supplies last. Only included when enrolment is paid in full) 




3. Basic Program
Professional Makeup Artist Course
An introduction to makeup, day makeup, night/party makeup, bridal makeup/fantasy makeup, photography and television makeup, characterization makeup, the history of makeup/period makeup, and runway and fashion makeup. 

Regular enrollment fee for the Platinum Program: 1138€ / US dollars 1807/ 910 pounds
Enrollment fees before July 31st: 990€ / US dollars 1572 / ₤792
or three payments of 380€ / US dollars 603/ 304 pounds 

(plus shipping charges to be included with first instalment: 80€ Spain, 120€ International, instalment payments carry a 150€ administrative charge)

Please note that fees in US dollars and Pounds are subject to change due to exchange rate fluctuations



We´ve had some great success stories from our very own students. Please view the link below to read up on them:

http://www.eliteprobeautycourses.com...vistas_web.pdf




Our large student community includes students from all over the world-the USA, UK, Canada, Australia, and Spain.

Feel free to contact me if you have any further questions.

Kind regards
Natalie

__________________
Natalie McCrae
Student Services
ElitePro





How to Enroll
Simply fax your application form to outgoing international code (34) 93 323 89 69 or
e-mail it to [email protected]. Your application will be processed within 48 hours.



Enrolment Basic Program:


online enrollment:
https://www.eliteprocursos.com/elite...mestudycourse/


fax enrollment:
http://www.eliteprocursos.com/PDF/En...keupcourse.pdf


----------



## btnshe (Sep 15, 2008)

i signed up for an email too and it seems like the prices change depending on the term/season?




[FONT=verdana,geneva]This is Natalie from Student Services at ElitePro. I've just received your request for more information on the ElitePro homestudy course. I am including here the online enrollment form, application form, and a link to download the pdf form.  

 We are excited about the response we have been getting on the course since we launched it; I have enclosed some student comments at the end of this e-mail.
 Ours is a complete professional makeup course covering everything from day makeup to theater and catwalk makeup.[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,geneva]You also have the option of taking the Advanced Beauty and Image Consulting Certificate Program a complete beauty and image program covering professional makeup that will have you on your way to becoming an image consultant and fashion stylist.[/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana,geneva] 
  [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]*Entry into the program*[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana,geneva]The Advanced Beauty and Image Consulting Program and the Platinum program are by application only as we want to make sure that you fit our student profile and because tutor availability is very limited. _*There are only 10 student slots available fot the program this month.*_
 [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]When you enroll before September 30th, you will receive a fast-action bonus discount of up to 453€ for the Platinum Program and 1300€ for the Advanced Program. 

 [/FONT]

[FONT=verdana,geneva]*Products included with fast-action bonus
*[/FONT]

 [FONT=verdana,geneva]The Advanced Program includes professional makeup products valued at 800€. This includes a professional hard case, a complete set of professional brushes and a basic starter makeup kit and more.
 [/FONT]

 [FONT=verdana,geneva]Your study options:

[/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva]*1. Advanced Beauty and Image Consulting Certificate Program
 This program includes the following two certificate courses:*[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,geneva]*Professional Makeup Artist Course and Business Kit
*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]An introduction to makeup, day makeup, night/party makeup, bridal makeup/fantasy makeup, photography and television makeup, characterization makeup, the history of makeup/period makeup, and runway and fashion makeup. 
You also receive the makeup business kit and our module on how to find work as a makeup artist.[/FONT]


[FONT=verdana,geneva]*Fashion Stylist and Image Consulting Course*[/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana,geneva]Learn about personal style for women, dress style for men, wedding style, bridal consulting, step-by-step image consulting, accessories consulting, hair and makeup consulting, and optics consulting. 
You'll also find out how you can become a personal shopper or achieve success as an image consultant.

 [/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana,geneva]*Fees for the Advanced course:*
 
[/FONT]Regular investment in the program is 3250€ / USD 4788 / 2599 pounds  *Enrollment fees before September 30th **: 1950€ / USD 2876 / 1560 pounds
*
[FONT=verdana,geneva]or three investments of 700€ / USD 1032 / 560 pounds[/FONT]
(plus shipping charges to be included with first instalment: 80€ Spain, 120€ International, instalment payments carry a 150€ administrative charge)


  [FONT=verdana,geneva]* 

 Upon completion of the Advanced Program, you will be a certified Makeup Artist and a certified Image Consultant


Students who enroll in the Advanced Program before September 30th will receive the following free gifts valued at 800 Euros / 1200 USD / 550 GBP (while supplies last)
 This includes:*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]*- 2 basic makeup starter kits
*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]*- 1  complete professional brush kit*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]*- 1  corrections course*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]*- 2  additional makeup classes*[/FONT]
 [FONT=verdana,geneva]*  
(While supplies last. Only included when enrolment is paid in full)



*[/FONT]
  [FONT=verdana,geneva]*2. Platinum Program
Professional Makeup Artist Course and Business Kit
*[/FONT]
  [FONT=verdana,geneva]An introduction to makeup, day makeup, night/party makeup, bridal makeup/fantasy makeup, photography and television makeup, characterization makeup, the history of makeup/period makeup, and runway and fashion makeup. 
 This program also includes the makeup business kit and our module on how to find work as a makeup artist. Includes additional support from a tutor.
 [/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva] Regular enrollment fee for the Platinum Program: 1743€ / US dollars 2568/ 1394 pounds[/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva]*
 Enrollment fees before *[/FONT]*September 30th*[FONT=verdana,geneva]*: 1290€ / US dollars 1901 / ₤1032
*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva]or three payments of 480€ / US dollars 708 / 384 pounds 
[/FONT]  (plus shipping charges to be included with first instalment: 80€ Spain, 120€ International, instalment payments carry a 150€ administrative charge)

 [FONT=verdana,geneva]*


Students who enroll in the Platinum Program before September 30th, will receive gifts valued at 380 Euros (while supplies last):
-basic makeup starter kit
 - A complete set of 16 professional brushes 
- two additional makeup classes
 
*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva]*
(While supplies last. Only included when enrolment is paid in full)*[/FONT]








*3. Basic Program*

[FONT=verdana,geneva]*Professional Makeup Artist Course
*[/FONT] [FONT=verdana,geneva]An introduction to makeup, day makeup, night/party makeup, bridal makeup/fantasy makeup, photography and television makeup, characterization makeup, the history of makeup/period makeup, and runway and fashion makeup. 
[/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva] Regular enrollment fee for the Platinum Program: 1138€ / US dollars 1677/ 910 pounds[/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva]*
 Enrollment fees before *[/FONT]*September 30th*[FONT=verdana,geneva]*: 990€ / US dollars 1459 / ₤792
*[/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva]or three payments of 380€ / US dollars 560/ 304 pounds [/FONT] (plus shipping charges to be included with first instalment: 80€ Spain, 120€ International, instalment payments carry a 150€ administrative charge)









  [FONT=verdana,geneva]*
We´ve had some great success stories from our very own students. Please view the link below to read up on them:
*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]http://www.eliteprobeautycourses.com/PDF/entrevistas_web.pdf[/FONT]



[FONT=verdana,geneva] Our large student community includes students from all over the world-the USA, UK, Canada, Australia, and Spain. [/FONT]

[FONT=verdana,geneva]Please feel free to contact me by replying to this email if you have any questions. 

I look forward to hearing from you![/FONT][FONT=verdana,geneva]
Natalie
[/FONT]
  [FONT=verdana,geneva]*
 __________________
 Natalie McCrae
 Student Services
 ElitePro




*[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,geneva]*How to Enroll*[/FONT]

[FONT=verdana,geneva]*Simply fax your application form to outgoing international code (+34) 93 247 0614 or 
 e-mail it tonatalie@eliteprocursos.net. Your application will be processed within 48 hours.*[/FONT]


[FONT=verdana,geneva]* fax enrollment:
http://www.eliteprocursos.com/PDF/Enrollment_form_makeupcourse.pdf*[/FONT]


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 16, 2008)

Well they have sent me 5 emails in 4 days. 

Harassment? I think so.

I just wanted to do a part time course so I can do some of my own make up for parties and events, but nooo elite pro go and ruin it by sending me lots of emails, making my Iphone scream at me because I am ignoring the emails coming in at 3am! Arghhh! 

I am definitely not going on a course that is probably not getting enough business, as they keep emailing me constantly...

And as I am writing this at 4:28am....You betcha...Another ones come in!

*Rant over*


----------



## ellabella220208 (Sep 18, 2008)

yeah, same here. i feel thats a bad sign too!!

BTNSHE, are you going to take this course??


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey guys! I haven't posted here in a while, but I've received a couple of messages from fellow specktranites that obviously found out that I've taken the elite pro course. 

So! I figured I'd post here about my experience.
I very much enjoyed it, I feel like i learned a lot. I've always been interested in makeup and I got the idea that I wanted to start freelancing, so being in Georgia, we don't have a lot of opportunities around here to do makeup classes or whatever, so I found elite pro online. I signed up, did the 3 month course, and graduated back in May. My "tutor" that they assign you to was very helpful and nice and I even received an email from her not too long ago just asking how I was doing. So that was very nice of her, i'm done with the course, so she didn't have to do that.

I recently go hired at MAC!!! I start in October, and I don't really know if I would have, had I not taken this course. I didn't know much about blending and so forth when I started and my technique was always light on lid, dark in the crease, haha. So, without knowing much of course it's easier to learn a lot.

So sorry that i'm rambling.

If you guys do decide to sign up, DON'T sign up for the VIP club, because you'll get 3 newletters and then they'll charge 60 bucks to her credit card without telling you your free membership has run out. This happened to me and I was quite pissed, but I took care of it. Feel free to message me with any questions!!


----------



## SpeckyBecky (Sep 23, 2008)

sorry double post


----------



## ruthless (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_Well they have sent me 5 emails in 4 days. 

Harassment? I think so.

I just wanted to do a part time course so I can do some of my own make up for parties and events, but nooo elite pro go and ruin it by sending me lots of emails, making my Iphone scream at me because I am ignoring the emails coming in at 3am! Arghhh! 

I am definitely not going on a course that is probably not getting enough business, as they keep emailing me constantly...

And as I am writing this at 4:28am....You betcha...Another ones come in!

*Rant over*_

 
I received about 10 emails from them in 3 days-the course is 2500 or so just for makeup, and I could not justify spending that kind of cash at this time. I might consider it later, I am still very interested and work full time so can't go to an actual school.

But the constant email thang got old fast


----------



## vick8425 (Oct 19, 2008)

Becky
I've just joined this forum and am very excited to read your posts.  I, too live in Georgia and inquired about Elite Pro, but was wary about signing up since I didn't know how much you could learn on your own.  I'm applying here at a local technical college for an esthetician certificate, but really would love to concentrate on makeup artistry.  I'd love to talk to you in more detail about Elite Pro privately or on the forum whichever is better.  Also would love to know what part of GA a fellow "peach" is from.  Thanks and  look forward to your reply.


----------



## misspookie12001 (Oct 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SpeckyBecky* 

 
_Hey guys! I haven't posted here in a while, but I've received a couple of messages from fellow specktranites that obviously found out that I've taken the elite pro course. 

So! I figured I'd post here about my experience.
I very much enjoyed it, I feel like i learned a lot. I've always been interested in makeup and I got the idea that I wanted to start freelancing, so being in Georgia, we don't have a lot of opportunities around here to do makeup classes or whatever, so I found elite pro online. I signed up, did the 3 month course, and graduated back in May. My "tutor" that they assign you to was very helpful and nice and I even received an email from her not too long ago just asking how I was doing. So that was very nice of her, i'm done with the course, so she didn't have to do that.

I recently go hired at MAC!!! I start in October, and I don't really know if I would have, had I not taken this course. I didn't know much about blending and so forth when I started and my technique was always light on lid, dark in the crease, haha. So, without knowing much of course it's easier to learn a lot.

So sorry that i'm rambling.

If you guys do decide to sign up, DON'T sign up for the VIP club, because you'll get 3 newletters and then they'll charge 60 bucks to her credit card without telling you your free membership has run out. This happened to me and I was quite pissed, but I took care of it. Feel free to message me with any questions!!_

 

When you enrolled in Elite pro, did you receive a makeup case?


----------



## Ikara (Nov 19, 2008)

I recently saw the adds here on Specktra and dit a search to see if you were talking about them and I could add my two cents...

Yes, they are spanish, and here they do not have a reputation for being a school for profesional MUAs. I heard of them in various industry spanish forums and they all say that Elite Pro is more for begginers, you really don't get the same amount and quality of formation you would get on other makeup schools. It's ok if you just want to learn to apply makeup on yourself. 

They also have a bit bad reputation for their aggressive marketing, you can see A3 size posters everywhere, they send lots and lots of promotional mails for special offers on their courses, etc...

My personal experience with them is so far so bad! I have been receiving their mails and special bulletins for almost a year and... well I do not unsubscribe just because I can rebate them xDDDD Their info is REALLY basic, they keep teaching the smokey eye, but really, you could learn better ways of doing a smokey eye here on specktra. I don't feel like I've learnt anything from them... 

A month ago they had a contest which prizes were some MAC makeup, their self-makeup course and a lesson with one of their MUAs... well I was one of the "lucky" winners and I am still waiting for them to send me anything... I haven't even had the chance to subscribe to the course I have won!! (and it's online...)
I've called them, mailed them... nothing. They say sure I'm sending it now or yes we got the makeup yesterday but hey... I still have nothing! (that was two weeks ago) 

I guess if you pay they treat you better, if you don't be prepared to be ignored.


sorry for this long post, but I though you should know hahaha


----------



## jordania (Dec 6, 2008)

OMG...what a total rip off of your money! I am amazed these schools have the guts to charge these sums for a couple or cd's or poor quality classes.

Look at this link: Makeup School - Education - Artist - Products 
if you are looking for lower prices yet a quality- eduation that will actually lead somewhere after graduation. 
The beauty makeup intense class for 3 weeks, 140 hours is 2500 dollars incl. a complete makeup kit. 

The school is located in Los Angeles and is called : European School of Makeup , E.S.M

Don't waste your money on nothing!


----------



## COBI (Jan 7, 2009)

It's not necessarily fair to judge their "Pro" makeup program based on the free e-mails tutorials that are provided.  I agree these leave a lot to be desired.

I purchased the personal makeup program a little over a year ago for about $100 or $150 (don't remember exactly).  It included a full brush roll with about 20 brushes and six DVDs.  My thought was that for the price it would be a good way to gauge the quality of their product before deciding whether to invest in their Pro program.  

Why would I even consider a correspondence makeup course?  The only classes available near me are full-time programs nearly an hour away.  By full-time program, I mean that I would have to attend full-time hours (hard when I work full-time) and 2. I would need to do a full cosmetology (mostly hair, little makeup) or esthetician (mostly skin, little makeup) program each costing thousands of dollars and only giving me a little formal makeup training.  

Anyway, the six videos included in the personal program: 
-Professional Make Up Tools and Brushes: Their Use and Care
-Corrections Face-Nose-Lips
-Corrections Eyes
-Day time make up, step by step
-Night time make up, step by step
-Preview of the Elitepro Home Study Course & Sample Class (20's makeup)

I would comment on the videos individually, but it's been a while since I watched them and without watching them again now, I can't accurately review them.

I do believe both programs ("personal" and "Pro") are intended as "beginner's" programs.  They are for those new to makeup or looking to become a new MUA.  In the same way that any base course would seem to someone who is already working in the field or has been sufficiently self-taught.

I think most of us would agree that the best way to improve our makeup skills is to practice, practice, practice.  And if we want to be MUA, then it is important to practice, practice, practice on others as it is completely different.

I think the hard part of a correspondence makeup course is that at a live class you can receive instant feedback from the instructor thereby helping to hone your skills without practice-, practice-, practicing with a poor technique.

Did I learn a ton from the personal program?  No, not a ton, but I do think it may be valuable to someone with no background in makeup principles and basic ideas (such as how to contour, how to correct, etc.) or who is looking to validate what they think they know.  And I certainly picked up some new things in the same way that I often do here or in talking with MUAs.   And as far as the personal program, I feel the cost was fair with regard to the content even if I didn't personally take a ton away from the program (my base knowledge can't be held against them.)


----------



## COBI (Jan 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jordania* 

 
_OMG...what a total rip off of your money! I am amazed these schools have the guts to charge these sums for a couple or cd's or poor quality classes.

Look at this link: Makeup School - Education - Artist - Products 
if you are looking for lower prices yet a quality- eduation that will actually lead somewhere after graduation. 
The beauty makeup intense class for 3 weeks, 140 hours is 2500 dollars incl. a complete makeup kit. 

The school is located in Los Angeles and is called : European School of Makeup , E.S.M

Don't waste your money on nothing!_

 
To keep things in perspective, Jordania's profile includes the European School of Makeup myspace page as their myspace page (MySpace.com - European School of Makeup - 30 - Female - Los Angeles, US - www.myspace.com/esmmakeup), so I assume they are closely affiliated with the school being promoted, although they didn't disclose it in their post.

Also, according to their blog, their first class is just starting (EXCLUSIVE PREMIER CLASS JANUARY OFFER!!!!  E.S.M is celebrating the first round of students with offering a GREAT DISCOUNT!!!), so not sure how much they can speak to actual post-grad placement.  Although the "About Us" on the school website states that they have connections and can easily connect you to employment in Italy upon completion.  

The discount is $1500 off the $5500 12-week course starting Feb 2 in LA for anyone interested.


----------



## funandfitnessjo (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi there

This is my own experience with Elite Pro Make Up course -- I'm not happy at all -- and wouldn't recommend them.  My tutor was nice, but that's about all I can say that was ok about this poor quality course.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f194/m...ml#post1462452

Personally I think attending a course would be a much better option. 

Since sending my Elite Pro course back I've done plenty of research locally and have found that there are higher quality courses around that are more professional and of a higher standard that I can attend.

A lot of the content that was in the Elite Pro course is actually available online for free.


----------



## Ikara (Jan 20, 2009)

Update!

I finally got my course subscription and I have already been able to watch two of lessons from the course. That was after calling and calling them back...
Anyhow, I still feel their courses are just not enough, this course costs €200 ($250) It has six lessons that are supposed to cover everything from foundation to the eternal smokey eye, including corrections and so.
I was specially looking forward the corrections/foundation class. And I am very disappointed. I expected some tips and tricks on how to conceal and correct and they just applied some undereye concealer on a girl with perfect skin. And some very basic tips on how to apply foundation. 

The first class was smokey eye (of course!). It's ok to take ideas if you know nothing about makeup, but if you do, its completely useless, plus they camera is too far away to see anything in detail. They do 2 looks and show how to change them quickly. 
Look one: black on lid, white on eyebrow bone 
Look one changed: black on lid, purple on crease and white on the eyebrow bone.
Look two: brown on lid, cream on eyebrow bone
Look two changed: brown on lid, cream on eyebrow bone, gold in crease (not sure about the crease colour no this one but almost sure it was gold, I watched this a month ago)
And that's all.

The course is supposed to have dvds, but they have not sent them to me. But hopefully all the contents are online too.

I also already got my free MAC from them, the downside is that they sent me 4 bases in 4 different colours! when I asked them why they did so, the girl said she thought we were pro! can't believe it... anyhow I've been able to take them back to MAC and get them changed yay!

I still haven't attended at the personal lesson with a pro from Elite, they do not reply to my mails. I guess I'll have to go back to my tactic of phone harassment hahaha

So my opinion about them has not changed much. I still think they are Ok for begginers (with not even a minimum knowledge about makeup) but as soon as you learn a bit, it falls short. In my opinion is to pay for a youtube tut. 

But please keep in mind my review is on their self makeup course! 
About the pro course I just know what I've heard in other forums and is something similar to what I already think about them.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, I recently also emailed them and thought I'd share what I was told. The course is upwards to almost 3 grand. In that 3 grand you don't get any make up OR brushes. For an additional $395 you can buy a "pro" make up brush set that includes between 10-13 brushes. All you get is books and DVDS. I thought in my personal opinion that is a WASTE of money. I think if your going to spend THAT much money you should get some sort of make up and brush kit, especially if its somebody just starting out and doesn't have a huge collection yet.


----------



## carlamae (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello everyone!  I just wanted to add in my 2 cents.  I am just staring the Elite Pro course, however, I did not pay the enormous price....how you ask?  Well, by some strange fluke, I found the entire course on Ebay and bought it for $130!  It was a cargo company that buys palllets of liquidation items and this course came in full packaging, 26 DVD's and 13 textbooks!  For that price I thought I'd give it a shot.  It also included the image consulting, personal shopper, and bridal consultant training...oh, and a complete marketing guide to help start your own beauty business.  So far so good.  I'm only 2 or 3 dvd's in, but I have found it to be very step by step.  My makeup background consists of taking an airbrushing course and I've been working on that for about 6 monthes, but felt the need to get more background.  I obviously won't get any kind of tutoring or a certificate, but I'm already getting makeup jobs with the airbrushing, so I don't think it will matter at this point in time.
Hope this helps, feel free to send any questions or comments...or advice!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

^Cool. I know they've copped some flack in these forums, but I think the course is great. I don't have anything else to compare it to, but I'm enjoying it a lot. Actual classes (in person) here in Adelaide are ridiculously expensive if you don't want to learn hair, nails etc. too. This is the only one I have found for makeup and fashion.


----------



## carlamae (Apr 6, 2009)

That's excellent!  Do they offer a makeup starter kit?  I'm trying to build a kit, but I'm going to have to do it very slowly.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carlamae* 

 
_That's excellent!  Do they offer a makeup starter kit?  I'm trying to build a kit, but I'm going to have to do it very slowly._

 
Sometimes they offer free gifts with the course- they did when I signed up. I got a brush set, and a few makeup items:
-2 blushes (one is a bright coral-y pink, the other a bright peach, both matte and highly pigmented)
-1 concealer (at least that's what I use it for- the label is in Spanish. It's a very light colour though- good for me but probably not for most people)
-1 clear lip gloss
-1 eyeshadow trio (frosted white, shimmery bronze, dark shimmery grey- very highly pigmented, I want another!!)

The brushes are so-so. Some of them are really great and I use them a lot but others I don't touch. A couple of handles fell off which sucks. I'd be annoyed if I'd paid for them but I guess I can't really complain.

The other gifts were 3 bonus DVD's (2 on facial corrections and one on ethnic skin) and some bonus books I think.

I'm building up my kit too. Good luck!


----------



## carlamae (Apr 6, 2009)

I actually got those brushes too, but I haven't tried them yet.  Doesn't sound too promising if the handles are falling off!  lol
Have a good one!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

The other problem was that I don't know what all of them are for! Lol. I sent an email to ask and they said it was all in the DVD- but it's a DIFFERENT set! Ah! Here are the ones I really like:
- angled eyeliner
- blending eyeshadow
- angled blush (love this although I don't use this much anymore after I smelt it... please tell me if yours smells too...)
- small concealer (can also be used for eyeshadow for a strong, defined line in the crease)

The handles that came off were fixed with a bit of glue. They didn't snap or break- they just weren't stuck on well enough.... still crappy though. At least I have other brushes!


----------



## Aline_ (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jordania* 

 
_OMG...what a total rip off of your money! I am amazed these schools have the guts to charge these sums for a couple or cd's or poor quality classes.

Look at this link: Makeup School - Education - Artist - Products 
if you are looking for lower prices yet a quality- eduation that will actually lead somewhere after graduation. 
The beauty makeup intense class for 3 weeks, 140 hours is 2500 dollars incl. a complete makeup kit. 

The school is located in Los Angeles and is called : European School of Makeup , E.S.M

Don't waste your money on nothing!_

 



OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't even think of enrolling there. Cheap tuition, means cheap quality and desperate business.

AVOID European School of Makeup at all costs, and I have a lot of reasons why:

1.- If you take the subway, you will walk by the dirtiest streets of Downtown L.A. *(urine smell included) scared that some one will assault you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.- If you drive, youll have 2 pay 7 dlls / day in a PL to park your car.

3.- The instructors are confused, they 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 even have the materials to work with, in thr kits, and they dont seem to hv good comunication with the owners/founders. This reflects terrible organization.

4.- The secretaries are unpaid interns, clueless and replaced every couple of weex. They take the job 2 learn makeup 4free, yet have no time 4 that anyhow.

5.- Their classes are maximum 4 students the first week, 3 - 2 students the following weeks, 1 student that graduates unstisfyed, willing 2 suit the School 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




SERIOUSLY, one of my friends was enrolled there. She keeps in touch with her ex-classmates that are still fighting with the staff to get their money back.

I'd research and consider other ways to become a Makeup Artist. There are other affordable schools, seminars and particular studios offering classes 1:1

I'll start learning from an amaxing MUA, always followed on Myspace, and luv his work. I will totaly pay less $$ and get better lexons. Dont need a certificate to do Makeup for Film, Photo, Special FX, theater or TV. U just need commitment for your career, and work hard.

All wanna be MUA out there should know this and avoid the real Scams that some Makeup Schools are.


----------



## Cosmo (Apr 10, 2009)

Just want to put my two cents in about the previous post on European School of Makeup.  First of all, I highly recommend to the person who posted and this is just a matter of someone saying be very careful with what you write on blogs. Your remarks can be grounds for being sued for deformation of character.  So word to the wise, be careful.
Second, If I understood you correctly you had mentioned that you have a "friend" that is no longer at this school and she is getting information from others.  Honey, let me tell you something, don't write things that have nothing to do with you, that's not very nice.  You are writing a post about something that you personally have not experienced and further more you friend has not experienced.  What you have written here is all hear say and not fact.
Third, My experience within the makeup industry has taught me a lot.  I, myself went to a school and was the first class of the school when it began several years ago.  The school that I attended is one of the leading schools across the country and it had it's growing pains, but I still learned a lot and it has made me into a successful makeup artist because I simply focused on my education.  It is inevitable that a school will have to go through it's "growing pains" as any school or business for that matter will go through.  It is all a process    It sounds to me your "friend" is putting way too much energy on gossip and situations that have nothing to do with him/her.  Other students not getting their money back is none of your "friends" business.  How interns are paid to do secretary work is none of your "friends" business.  Your "friend" that is no longer attending classes their and talking to her ex-classmates, that has got to be the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard of and now you are making a mockery out of your self by posting such information that you have no idea how the situation really is.  Tell your "friend" that she should concentrate on booking jobs instead of playing out a fantasy role of a Gossip Girl episode.  Keep a focus on him/herself and not the other ex-students and certainly not the faculty and owners.  As far as downtown LA is concerned, I know the area very well because I live in downtown LA and anyone who thinks that they are going to experience a red carpet royalty and floral scented alleys is off their rocker.  It comes with the territory.  Don't give downtown LA a bad wrap because your "friend" didn't experience champagne and caviar at her arrival into downtown.  Having access to parking in downtown is quite normal and I would rather pay for parking and not have to worry about it while in class.  Your "friend" I am sure was informed of the rate for parking and your "friend" still decided to attend class so that is not a valid comment.
You might ask why I am so focused on writing in defense to a business that I really couldn't care less about. The reason is that I am so sick and tired of people putting in their own two cents in when they have no idea what the situation is all about.  To see that this particular post is written on someone else's lack of experiencing this matter at hand is just all the more ridiculous.  It's a tough world out there and people like you and your "friend" really have no idea how it is out there.  But you will find out soon enough and when that time comes, think about this post and maybe, hopefully you will understand how irritating it is to have people talk about something they have no idea what they are talking about.  My comment is valid because I am not being judgmental over a business, I am being judgemental over the actions of this post which unfortunately I have experienced.   When you have been in the makeup industry for as long as I have, you learn how hard it is to be successful and you learn from mistakes.  If we didn't make mistakes we wouldn't learn anything.    You make mistakes and you fix them and you move on and try not to repeat them.  When your "friend" makes a mistake and she will, I'd like to see how she would feel when others simply out of arrogance judge her entire persona and work on it.  I hope she doesn't crumble, it's a tough, tough world and if she can dish I sure hope she can handle when she is in the hot seat.


----------



## JaszG (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmo* 

 
_Just want to put my two cents in about the previous post on European School of Makeup.  First of all, I highly recommend to the person who posted and this is just a matter of someone saying be very careful with what you write on blogs. Your remarks can be grounds for being sued for deformation of character.  So word to the wise, be careful.
Second, If I understood you correctly you had mentioned that you have a "friend" that is no longer at this school and she is getting information from others.  Honey, let me tell you something, don't write things that have nothing to do with you, that's not very nice.  You are writing a post about something that you personally have not experienced and further more you friend has not experienced.  What you have written here is all hear say and not fact.
Third, My experience within the makeup industry has taught me a lot.  I, myself went to a school and was the first class of the school when it began several years ago.  The school that I attended is one of the leading schools across the country and it had it's growing pains, but I still learned a lot and it has made me into a successful makeup artist because I simply focused on my education.  It is inevitable that a school will have to go through it's "growing pains" as any school or business for that matter will go through.  It is all a process    It sounds to me your "friend" is putting way too much energy on gossip and situations that have nothing to do with him/her.  Other students not getting their money back is none of your "friends" business.  How interns are paid to do secretary work is none of your "friends" business.  Your "friend" that is no longer attending classes their and talking to her ex-classmates, that has got to be the most ridiculous thing I have ever heard of and now you are making a mockery out of your self by posting such information that you have no idea how the situation really is.  Tell your "friend" that she should concentrate on booking jobs instead of playing out a fantasy role of a Gossip Girl episode.  Keep a focus on him/herself and not the other ex-students and certainly not the faculty and owners.  As far as downtown LA is concerned, I know the area very well because I live in downtown LA and anyone who thinks that they are going to experience a red carpet royalty and floral scented alleys is off their rocker.  It comes with the territory.  Don't give downtown LA a bad wrap because your "friend" didn't experience champagne and caviar at her arrival into downtown.  Having access to parking in downtown is quite normal and I would rather pay for parking and not have to worry about it while in class.  Your "friend" I am sure was informed of the rate for parking and your "friend" still decided to attend class so that is not a valid comment.
You might ask why I am so focused on writing in defense to a business that I really couldn't care less about. The reason is that I am so sick and tired of people putting in their own two cents in when they have no idea what the situation is all about.  To see that this particular post is written on someone else's lack of experiencing this matter at hand is just all the more ridiculous.  It's a tough world out there and people like you and your "friend" really have no idea how it is out there.  But you will find out soon enough and when that time comes, think about this post and maybe, hopefully you will understand how irritating it is to have people talk about something they have no idea what they are talking about.  My comment is valid because I am not being judgmental over a business, I am being judgemental over the actions of this post which unfortunately I have experienced.   When you have been in the makeup industry for as long as I have, you learn how hard it is to be successful and you learn from mistakes.  If we didn't make mistakes we wouldn't learn anything.    You make mistakes and you fix them and you move on and try not to repeat them.  When your "friend" makes a mistake and she will, I'd like to see how she would feel when others simply out of arrogance judge her entire persona and work on it.  I hope she doesn't crumble, it's a tough, tough world and if she can dish I sure hope she can handle when she is in the hot seat.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
And just like you, the poster has freedom of speech. The posters here are allowed to post what they have heard, because that is what a message board is for, to discuss things and get it all out there.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (May 3, 2009)

I find it funny that the person above registered in April of 2009, and the post the person had about the school was in April of 2009, word of the wise, don't register on a site so you can stick up for somebody/something. That's childish. Everybody is entitled to their opinion and if that happens to be there's, then you have no room telling them they can't express it.


----------



## funandfitnessjo (Jul 21, 2009)

I know some of you have contacted me in regards to this -- here's an update:

Distance Learning Course: Professional Makeup, Elite Make up - Keep The Hell Away!

It's a bummer so many folk are having problems with it. I'm stoked that some others haven't though. This course is considered a joke by larger companies and other places where I was hoping to gain work. Elite Pro are more renowned for their bad reputation than their good, so it appears.


----------



## jdelain79 (Aug 25, 2009)

I feel bad that so many of you have had such bad luck with Elite. I have had a great experience with Elite but I will focus on the pros and cons to give a good idea to someone who might want to attend their program.

The former complaint that was made about the school was true. I actually talked with Natalie (the person who sends out the information letters) about what I had read and she let me know that the program was fairly new in 2007-2008 and have since had many of the kinks worked out due to such instances. (Examples were that they now exclusively send FedEx to track items and all workbooks have been reformated and printed new.) I, too, was very skeptical about shelling out a ton of money for something that may be a scam. After I actually got to talk to the person who had sent me the letter, it made me feel better. When I originally called I left a message on a weird answering machine. She apologized for the message and the delay in returning my call (about 3 days). She said with the time gap in Barcelona it was hard to contact the people in the states and get them at a convenient time. 

After much prayer I decided to go for it. I live in Arkansas and there is not a plethora of makeup schools. Actually, there aren't any makeup schools in a 300 mile radius of where I live. Elite was perfect for me because I just wanted to do makeup on the side. I run a direct sales business (BeautiControl) and wanted to know what I was doing when I was applying makeup to women. I had checked with Arkansas Cosmetology Board and they said that makeup did not fall under the same qualifications that Hair and Nails do. So if I did go to makeup school, I wouldn't need to go through them to get state approved. The board said if they regulated makeup then every makeup counter in a department store would have to be regulated by the state. 

So I will say to those wanting to put makeup on for people and teach them new tricks to look beautiful (makeup counter position or private business) than this is the perfect school to learn techniques and be trained in the art of makeup. I felt that aspect of the classes was very thorough and I feel confident as a makeup artist in that area. However, if you are wanting to learn the art for fashion shows and movies/TV, I would suggest you get your training at a school made for that. Even though Elite does go over these aspects of makeup artistry, and you have homework assignments in these areas, I feel that there are a lot of questions left to be answered after the course. Don't get me wrong...I can do a mean slit wrist and fantasy eye, but I wouldn't feel confident doing something large scale for a movie or a fashion show. 

As far as dealing with the school, I had no major issues. I would say any issue I had was very minor. When I first got my pack in the mail I had issues with the DVD's not playing on my DVD player. I luckily had an older DVD player that they would play on so that fixed the minor kink there. Later on, when doing my last lesson, my DVD for the class had the wrong information on it. I contacted the school and my tutor and the issue was resolved within a day by sending me the class online. Those were the only things I dealt with that I would call bad. 

My tutor was amazing. The information was thorough. And the nice thing is that I have all the classes on DVD so if I ever need to refresh on something I can just go back and take that lesson again. The brushes that I received were of good quality (they are no MAC brushes, but can anything really compare to a MAC brush...HA!) and helped me get the job done. I also received daily emails THAT I ASKED FOR that keep me updated on the current trends in the fashion industry. 

Overall, my experience with Elite has been very good. I feel qualified to put makeup on any person that sits in my chair. I feel that my training was the best that I could have gotten for what I needed. Yes you can watch things on the internet (I'm a fan of Makeup by TiffanyD on YouTube.com) but I liked Elite because they explain the WHY! I wouldn't recommend Elite for training for movie/tv makeup because the classes are not thorough in those areas. I believe that special effect makeup, even though taught how to do, is an area that should be specialized in and should require extensive internship and extra schooling. I hope that my reply will help you make your decision. Feel free to ask any questions that you may have. I will be honest with you.

Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## Cimorene (Nov 12, 2009)

I still haven't been able to tell from the posts, do you get a makeup kit with the DVD's and workbooks? It seems odd that you wouldn't but I just wondered.

Thanks!


----------



## HeatherNicole (Nov 16, 2009)

I was wondering this too. I'm considering it too.


----------



## MakinUup2go (Apr 3, 2012)

As a graduate from the Elite Pro Beauty Course I wanted to let everyone know that I did benefit  greatly from taking this course. I was able to learn new techniques and broaden my skill set. The course content was easy to understand and I found my tutor very knowledgeable and helpful too. I am now freelancing and as well I am working for MAC –which is where I wanted to land-so I couldn`t be happier. I highly recommend the Elite Pro Beauty Course since my experience was very positive.


----------



## Evelin (May 6, 2012)

hellooo i would like to ask about makeup artist course iam from egypt how can i taker acourse please give me details .. thanks so much


----------

